# 15 lb. Stuffer on Sale At Northern Tool



## pops6927 (Jul 15, 2017)

http://www.northerntool.com/shop/tools/product_200425065_200425065


----------



## pops6927 (Jul 15, 2017)

Reg. $229.99, on sale for $129.99


----------



## djlemme (Jul 16, 2017)

254337

Coupon code for another 20$ off

I just ordered mine yesterday


Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## djlemme (Jul 16, 2017)

254453
This is it sorry wrong cut and paste

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## dward51 (Jul 16, 2017)

Yeah, I'm on the fence about pulling the trigger.  My problem is do I stuff more than 5lbs often enough to justify the $109 price (with discount code). Plus all my extra 5lb stainless steel tube will not fit it so I may need to buy a few more items.  But that is a great price on that stuffer with the black steel gears.


----------



## djlemme (Jul 16, 2017)

Dward51, I've never had a stuffer, always used the grinder so this is a huge treat for me. Hopefully we'll have a fair hunting season and I can put it to good use

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## JckDanls 07 (Jul 16, 2017)

the link takes me to tool boxes ...


----------



## gearloose (Jul 18, 2017)

I received mine today - just barely. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






The stuffer was horribly mishandled somewhere along the way, and the box was badly beat up and taped everywhere to hold the rips together.













20170718_165302.JPG



__ gearloose
__ Jul 18, 2017






I expected to find the stuffer can and/or the base bent up, but I was surprised to discover no damage to the stuffer.  This was pure luck, as the styrofoam packing inserts were broken into pieces and provided no protection at all.  The stuffer was loose to rattle around in the box.













20170718_165859.JPG



__ gearloose
__ Jul 18, 2017






For those contemplating getting stainless steel stuffing tubes, here's some useful dimensions:

Inside clearance on the retaining nut - 2.016" measured at the threads.  *Note:  I do not think a 2-1/16" base diameter stuffing tube will fit.*













20170718_170120.JPG



__ gearloose
__ Jul 18, 2017






Stuffer tube opening diameter - 1.575" diameter













20170718_170218.JPG



__ gearloose
__ Jul 18, 2017






Included plastic stuffer tube base diameter - 1.974" diameter (nominal 2" diameter)













20170718_174111.JPG



__ gearloose
__ Jul 18, 2017






Stuffer tubes for the LEM model #607/607SS stuffer will fit.

I'd be interested in hearing of other sources of stainless steel tubes that will fit.


----------

